
Should meat be banned to save the planet? - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/shortcuts/2019/sep/23/should-meat-be-banned-save-planet-new-laws-environment
======
core-questions
So what, we're just going to eat maggots, live in Podshare bunkbeds, consume
content, and get excited for next content?

Is this really the best utopia we can dream up? Is it worthwhile to sacrifice
quality of life on a grand scale - of which meat is a huge part, sorry vegans
- just so we can have more and more humans packed into their kennels to
produce code and consume content?

~~~
meerita
This article doesn't even cover, how we will replace all the nutrients that
meat and animal products bring to our health. This article looks like more
those vegan hypothesis articles that never fits into reality.

------
undefined3840
Just get rid of factory farming. Meat should generally speaking be much more
expensive than it is right now. Prices are artificially low due to subsidies
and industrial scale farming practices.

~~~
core-questions
So your thesis is that it should be fine for only the rich to get to eat meat,
and poor people can just eat maggotburgers and soy?

Can you see why someone might see that as an elitist, late-stage-capitalist
solution to the problem? Especially when we know factory farms work to feed
massive numbers - shouldn't the focus be to make it more environmentally
friendly, rather than restricting it to those who can pay?

God, can you imagine working the farm all day and then going home to eat
crickets because you can't even afford the hamburger you're raising?

~~~
undefined3840
I didn’t realize “late stage capitalism” meant removing subsidies that distort
the free market.

For most of history meat was considered a luxury. In many countries it still
is.

For what it’s worth, I’m all in on lab grown meat. Hopefully in 20 years we’ll
look back in time and see how barbaric factory farming was.

~~~
core-questions
Barbaric? To provide sanitary fresh meat to the entire populace at affordable
prices is barbaric? To replace that with some lab-grown monstrosity that
requires the entire fragile technological stack of our civilization for
maintenance is somehow better than a system that mostly relies on grass,
water, and sunlight?

